# Creeping crack cure



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A search brings up plenty of recommendations for Captain Tolley's magic elixir, and I have desperate need of it.

One question though . . . 

What if dust and muck have already got into the hairline cracks in the gelcoat?

It would be all but impossible to clean it out - so does the crack cure work OK anyway?

Also (present weather in mind) does it need to be absolutely bone dry, or will it displace moisture to some degree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Their website has a lot of info on it which likely covers this- including a natty video.

I used it around our door seal on the motorhome. I did not clean it or anything, I think it will work in the wet but it might affect the curing etc...

It is amazing stuff to watch in action!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about any muck in the crack unless it was oily.
The Capn T CCC will 'glue' the bits of dirt together and they will become part of the seal.
Have used it for 20 years on everything from Land Rovers to Lifeboats.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> A search brings up plenty of recommendations for Captain Tolley's magic elixir, and I have desperate need of it.
> 
> One question though . . .
> 
> ...


There's no need to remove old sealants.

You just apply the sealant along the line of a crack or joint until no more is absorbed.

It saves time and effort 
As the sealant can penetrate deep into structures, there is no need to take items apart or put them back together again.

It's waterbased and non-toxic 
The sealant is safe to use and, unlike other products, it can be applied to cracks even when they are slightly damp.

Capt. Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure is a one-part water-based acrylic co-polymer penetrating sealant

It works with most materials
The sealant can be applied safely to most materials, including polystyrene.

It cures within 24 hours
The exposed edges of the sealant dry first; the sealant in the interior takes longer. Normally a seal is made within 24 hours.

It accomodates movement when dry
The sealant forms a strong flexible bond that can accommodate a small degree of structural movement.

It can be painted over
When dry the sealant is transparent but it can be painted over succesfully as so little of the sealant is exposed to the surface.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Peter

Cracking answer

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Split me sides laughing Glenn.  

And ordered a tube from your website. :wink: 

See how much extra custom you get from helping people on here Peter. :wink: :wink:  

Only another few thousand and that holiday to Barbados looks a certainty! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


(Glenn will carry your bags I'm sure!!)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'll be damned.


I though this post would be about builders trousers.



this is almost as interesting.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

then it would be called cap'n trollies CCC!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave 

Would it be embarrassing to ask why you need it? 8O 

Anyway, it sounds like a must have in the odds and ends cupboard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Dave
> Would it be embarrassing to ask why you need it? 8O


Not at all Geoff

Some months ago I reversed over a rotten stump hidden in longish grass, and didn't realise until I went to drive away.

The rear skirt of the truck had gently "pinged" over it on the way back of course, but driving off it caught with a vengeance and ripped the skirt almost off on one side.

I had the major damage repaired, plus all the cracks which showed up at the time, but a whole lot more have appeared since.

Fortunately they are all "cosmetic" and water ingress will not be a problem, but they don't look good and I would like to repair and at the same time improve their appearance if I can.

Cheers


----------

